# FIN RIPPING CATASTROPHE please help



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

I put a red comb tail gourami in my community tank and when I got off work my black molly was screwed up bad. his top fin is like non exhistant and his tail fin is shredded. will the fins grow back? Is there something I can do to help it heal? I removed the combtail from the tank. actual name of the fish is ceylon combtail. some of my other mollies got the crap ripped outta them too but the black one is the worst. please let me know if the fins will heal/grow back.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

sure the gourami wasn't a crowntail betta?


----------



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> sure the gourami wasn't a crowntail betta?


nope its a combtail gourami. see here


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i would add melafix to the water per instruction on bottle,
keep the water as clean as possible,with regualr water changes,
the fins should grow back,are you taking the combtail back to the store ?
http://peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=16+1911+1957&aid=2568
i found this,if it's any help.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

The fins will grow back, and usually quite well. Make sure to keep the water clean and add "Stress Coat" or "Melafix" to the water. Salt can be added, but very little. I'd say only 1 teaspoon/10g.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, in time they will grow back. One of my otos got stuck in a spinach clip as I was removing it. It took off nearly his entire tail!  
It took awhile but he now has a nice new tail. This incident taught me to carefully look at (and in) the clip before removing it.


----------



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks to all of you for taking time to answer.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

no problem.
let us know how they get on


----------



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

They are starting to grow back now, itll take a long time im sure but you can see that the repair has started and thank god no ich out breaks when that big bully pushed those fish around.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

that's great news !! 
remember to keep the water as clean as you can


----------

